# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: اتصال به درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی بانک اقتصاد نوین

## jmajid

سلام
من درگاه اینترنتی بانک اقتصاد نوین رو گرفتم
مراحلش به این صورته که یک سری مشخصات برای بانک از طریق یک فرم POST میشه و کاربر به صفحه بانک میره و پول رو پرداخت میکنه
در نهایت بانک نتیجه رو برای شما میفرسته
ولی باید به غیر از نتیجه حتما از طریق یک متد خاصی سایت(شما) مبدا هم تست کنه که مطمئن بشه پرداخت با موفقیت انجام شده
من میخوام بدونم چطور باید از این متد استفاده کرد
یک فایل jar دادن به عنوان لایبرری و یه سمپل مسخره هم دادن میگن همینی که هست میتونی استفاده کن، نمیتونی برو ... !
هیچ راهنمایی دیگه ای هم نمیکنن
خیلی مسخرس !
 :گریه: 

اگر کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه ممنون میشم ازش
در ضمن من تست کردم پرداخت وقتی به صورت درست انجام میشه بعد از یه مدت 1 -2 ساعته پول از حساب سایت کم میشه ؟!! و پرداخت برگشت میخوره
شاید به خاطر این باشه که متد رو فراخوانی نکردم

منتظر جواب های اساتید هستم
متشکرم

----------


## jmajid

سلام
کسی نیست به من کمک کنه ؟
هیچ کس تا حالا از این کارها نکرده ؟؟؟
 :متفکر:  :گریه:

----------


## javaphantom

> سلام
> کسی نیست به من کمک کنه ؟
> هیچ کس تا حالا از این کارها نکرده ؟؟؟



مفهومی هست به نام web service. شما باید از طریق web service ی که دارید کار می کنید و اون Jar فایلی که به شما دادن که احتمالا مدلی هست که شما باید او رو برای اونا بفرسی از طریق web service و تا قسمت business اونا از طریق این مدل با شما صحبت کنه

----------


## jmajid

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## mazdadoost

دوست عزیز کد رو بذار همین جا/

----------


## jmajid

کد بانک به همراه توضیخاتی که داره رو گذاشتم
مرسی از جوابتون

----------


## usef.e1364

سلام بچه ها.ميدونم پست قديميه ولي منم مدت هاست دنبال جواب اين سوالم.لطفا اگه كسي ميتونه منو راهنمايي كنه.
ممنون

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

من کد و راهنمایی رو نگاه کردم تو فایل pdf  توابع رو که کاربردی هست و ضروریه توضیح مختصر داده و دو تا فایله یکی هسته برنامه نویسیش و دیگری خودش یه نمونه پروژه درست کرده
باید یه عالمه باهاش ور بری کار سختی نیست ولی وقت زیادی میخواد و راهنمایی دیگه این که تو سایت p30vel.ir درباره این موضوع آموزش وجود داره البته  به زبان پی اچ پی هست

----------


## asdf1753

نمونه کد ضمیمه راهنمای ارائه شده بانک به زبان جاوا است.
اما به شکل کلی باید بگم که اگر متن راهنما رو کامل و دقیق بخونید جواب همه سوالاتتون رو میگیرید.
دلیل برگشت خوردن پول اینه که شما تابع verify  (که برای چک کردن نتیجه پرداخت است) رو صدا نزدین و طبیعتا طبق گفته متن راهنما پول برگشت میخوره.
این تابع به شکل web service هستش و هر زبانی به نحو خودش پیاده سازی کرده
دلیل صدا زدن این تابع اینه که به راحتی میتوان پرداخت موفقیت آمیز بانک رو شبیه سازی کرد! پس با اون تابع و از سمت سرور خودتون نتیجه رو مطمئن میشید
البته مدتیه که تابع برگشت زدن به دلایل شبکه شتابی کار نمیکنه برای هیچ بانکی

----------


## hshafiei374

لطفا اگر کسی کار کرده راهنمایی کنه و آگه سمپل کد دارید php بزارید

----------

